# Brushless Kyosho Nsr500 Motorcycle!!



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

:dude: i have been working on a Kyosho NSR500 1/8th motorcycle with a mamba competition 8000kv motor, I will post pics soon! I am about 3/4 of the way done, my goal was to get it to wheelie but I dont think it will get enough traction. but it will be blazing fast!!!!!1


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Cool... post pics when you get it done!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

*Pics Of Bike in the early stages*



hankster said:


> Cool... post pics when you get it done!


Hey hank here are some pics, they are in the early stages, Ugraded the plastic gear box to an aluminum one because of the power of the brushless~
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showgallery.php?cat=546 I hope the link takes you there! I will complete it within the week! Test runs will be where I work at Hopkins Int. Airport on the ramp where I work! Long flat and open! Oh no planes on our ramp on the weekends!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

hmmmm pics are gone


----------



## philb1 (Sep 29, 2001)

http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3345034#post3345034

all kinds of 1/8 bike stuff there


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

You had posted the pictures into the Captain America topic of the Photo Album. You can repost them to the proper topic.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

hankster said:


> You had posted the pictures into the Captain America topic of the Photo Album. You can repost them to the proper topic.


 OOOPS LOL!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

philb1 said:


> http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3345034#post3345034
> 
> all kinds of 1/8 bike stuff there


Thanks nice site!!!


----------



## philb1 (Sep 29, 2001)

I have a few 1/5 scale Thunder Tiger bikes, 1 of which I have built carbon fiber plates for. Wheelies with an 11x3, crazy with 7x3! No brushless for the bike yet, racing them in 1/10 pan cars. Glad you like the site, plenty of bike info there.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

philb1 said:


> I have a few 1/5 scale Thunder Tiger bikes, 1 of which I have built carbon fiber plates for. Wheelies with an 11x3, crazy with 7x3! No brushless for the bike yet, racing them in 1/10 pan cars. Glad you like the site, plenty of bike info there.


Yeah I tried the brushless indoors in my hangar at work, notgood results on epoxy coated floor! hope ot try it outside tomorrow at work on the ramp in forntof the hangar! i noticed the plastic kit gears already slipping on there shafts so I orderd the steel ones! LOL


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

ok bike done 2 test runs and lots of broken parts from super high speed crashes LOL its a blast, wheelies are on command. I will post pics but its not pretty anymore! LOL


----------

